# Avanti un Altro - Pure di sera: 8 giugno 2017 su Canale 5



## fabri47 (6 Giugno 2017)

Dopo il grande successo nel preserale, il quiz comico *Avanti un Altro* condotto da *Paolo Bonolis* e *Luca Laurenti* è pronto a debuttare in prima serata. 

Quando? *Giovedì 8 giugno*, in prima serata, su *Canale 5*. Poco si sà su chi saranno i concorrenti in gara, ma da quanto visto nello spot del programma, saranno presenti in studio *Maria De Filippi* e *Fabrizio Frizzi*, quest'ultimo conduttore del quiz rivale L'Eredità.


----------

